# fuel pouring out?



## rdog157h (May 7, 2006)

OK. I got the primer button working finally but heres my newest problem, I fill the tank with fuel and it steadily flows out of the fuel cup and out of a small hole in the center of the primer bulb. Is there supposed to be an o ring or washer under the fuel cup bolt? this is a 5 hp b and s motor.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah there is usually a gasket or a brass washer. But you might have a stuck float if it comes out other places, too.


----------

